# [XORG]  Konfiguracja myszki.

## waluigi

Otóż odpalam Xy KDE startuje, ale mysz niedziała :/

Mój plik Xorg.conf wygląda nastepujaco:

http://free.of.pl/m/macrosoft/xorg.conf

Mysz to Logitech Cordless Optical Mouse.

Na slacku działała, z podobnymi ustawieniami myszy a tu NIE  :Sad: 

Może ktoś pomoże  :Question: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## Zwierzak

USB czy PS/2? Pozatyn jakie jajko. To jednak ma znaczenie choć możę na to nie wyglądać

----------

## qdlacz

 *Quote:*   

> Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

 

Ja mam

```
Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"
```

i działa (ps/2)

jak USB to zdeka inaczej ale podejzewam ze ps/2

na slacku moze miales linka zrobionego alboco.

Tez mialem slacka  :Very Happy: 

----------

## qdlacz

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> USB czy PS/2? Pozatyn jakie jajko. To jednak ma znaczenie choć możę na to nie wyglądać

 

Bardziej co w tym jajku, u mnie 2.4  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Zwierzak

 *qdlacz wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux" 
> 
> Ja mam
> 
> ```
> ...

 

To raczej jest obojętne bo z tego co pamiętam jest to poprostu symlinko do /dev/input/mice

----------

## waluigi

U mnie jajko 2.6.10-pepek2 (znaczy z patchami pepka)

Pozdrawiam

----------

## qdlacz

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

>  *qdlacz wrote:*    *Quote:*   Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux" 
> 
> Ja mam
> 
> ```
> ...

 

u mnie jest tak

```
lr-xr-xr-x  1 root root 10 lut  7 17:41 /dev/mouse -> misc/psaux
```

 :Very Happy: 

w kazdym razie trza obadac gdzie ta mysz piszczy  :Very Happy:  i dopisac  :Very Happy: 

----------

## waluigi

Kurna, znowu problem....

Sam niewiem, na slacku wszytsko działało i system instalowało się w 40min....

A tu....

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## qdlacz

 *waluigi wrote:*   

> Kurna, znowu problem....
> 
> Sam niewiem, na slacku wszytsko działało i system instalowało się w 40min....
> 
> A tu....
> ...

 

Ja podchodziłem 3 razy do Gentoo po Slacku, za 4 mam Gentoo (lenistwo) miałem slacka od 7.0 do teraz praktycznie, ale w pracy nadal mam slacka  :Very Happy: 

Trzeba być twardym nie miętkim  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nelchael

 *waluigi wrote:*   

> Kurna, znowu problem....
> 
> Sam niewiem, na slacku wszytsko działało i system instalowało się w 40min....
> 
> A tu....

 

A tu trzeba sporo samemu pomyslec. Np: nie ma /dev/mouse, to moze /dev/input/mice?

PS. UWAGA: opinia osobista, nie jako moderatora:

Krew mnie zalewa jak widze takie watki. Ktos cos skrobnie, ze mu nie dziala, a my zgadujemy co jest zle. Osobiscie mam tego dosc. Zadnego loga, zadnego komunikatu o bledzie. Lubie Linuksa wlasnie za to, ze jak cos nie dziala o informacja o tym bedzie w logach. LUDZIE! dlaczego nie robicie z tego uzytku? Naprawde byloby latwiej. Jeszcze raz prosze: APEL ze szczegolnym uwzglednieniem punktu o logach.

Druga sprawa: pada odpowiedz "zrob to, to i tamto". Z tej sytuacji sa dwa wyjscia:

1. "Super! dziala! dzieki!"

2. "dalej niedziala. Ale to Gentoo gloopie, na {Slacku/Mandrake/Windows} to jest tak latwo"

Przepraszam, ale nikt nie mowil, ze bedzie latwo, ze wszystko samo zacznie magicznie dzialac. Gentoo jest dla osob ktore umieja radzic sobie z problemem oraz umieja pomoc innym rozwiazac swoj problem. A nie, ze cala reszta forum przez 10 postow wyciaga potrzebne informacje.

EOM.

----------

## qermit

Na Gentoo nic nie działa, jest tródne? Ja to miałem problemy z instalacją slacka(to był mój pierwszy linux)

----------

## waluigi

Nelchael- niechodzilo mi o to, ze Gentoo jest zle.

Poprostu czasem czlowiek wkurza sie, ze instalacja zajela tyle czasu, a ciagle niewidac konca problemow.

Teraz mialem juz nadzieje, ze normalnie odpale x'y, a tu znowu ten problem z mysza.

Pozwiedzmy ze to bylo, chwilowe zalamanie  :Smile: 

Sorry, jesli zle mnie zrozumiales  :Smile: 

Pozatym, nie odwazyl bym sie porownywac Gentoo czy Slacka do mandarake 

Niestety podany przez Ciebie sposob nieposkutkowal :/

Moze ktos inny ma jakis pomysl  :Question: 

PS: Gdyby wywalil jakis komuniakt o bledzie, z pewnoscia bym go zamiescial.

Problem w tym, ze po wpisaniu startx KDE sie uruchamia, niedziala tylko mysz.

Qermit - mowisz ze instalacja Slackware byla dla Ciebie skompilowana  :Question:  Sam zaznaczyles, ze byl to Twoj pierwszy Linux, tak wiec nie ma sie co dziwic  :Smile: .   Dobrze ze sa takie dystybujce jak SuSE.

Pozdrawiam wszystkich, waluigi  :Smile: [/list]

----------

## qdlacz

Jja sprawdzalem swego czasu metoda prob i bledow co "żyje a co nieżyje" 

w konsoli txt (nie w iXach)

```
"cat /dev/mouse"
```

i teraz w momencie ruszania mysza widac krzaczki na konsoli, w ten sposób mozna wykluczyc czy wina lezy po stronie np. jadra itp. czy po stronie samych iXow (konfiga iXow)

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Yarecki

Zajrzyj do /var/log/Xorg*. Myszka pewnie będzie coś _mówiła_ w (WW) lub (EE)

----------

## Zwierzak

 *Yarecki wrote:*   

> Zajrzyj do /var/log/Xorg*. Myszka pewnie będzie coś _mówiła_ w (WW) lub (EE)

 

Jak by mówiła EE to by mi się XOrg nie uruchomił

----------

## fallow

nie chce dyskusji na ten temat w tym watku

jesli ktos ma ochote o tym podyskutowac niech zacytuje mnie 

i stworzy nowy watek  :Razz:   :Smile: 

nelchaelowi nie chodzilo o to ze ktos mowi ze gentoo jest takie czy inne , chodzilo o to , ze ma dosc ( i nie tylko on) zgadywania gdzie jest blad skoro nie ma informacji. ten temat ( szklane kule ) jest powtarzany na tym forum w nieskonczonosc. linux ( taki czy inny ) informuje O WSZYSTKIM w logach roznego rodzaju no i konfigu kernela hihi  :Smile:   :Razz: . wiec nalezy je wklejac jesli samemu nie umie sie ich zinterpretowac.

samo napisanie nie dziali mi mysz zrobcie by dzialala nie wystarczy bo nikt tu nei jest jasnowidzem .

nie ma magii ( sorry fanatycy Houdiniego hehe  :Razz:   :Smile:  )

wszystko jest od czegos zalezne a jak cos nie dziala to mozna wyszukac informacje ktore swiadcza o nie dzialaniu  :Razz:   :Smile:  :Smile: 

cheers.

----------

## waluigi

Nie chodzi mnie o to.

Ja poprostu niemyslalem, ze istnieje jakis log, ktory moglby zilustrowac sytuacje              niedzialajacej myszy.

Mowisz ze chcesz configuracje kernela, ja z chcecia ja udostepnie

oto link : www.icpnet.pl/~waluigi/.config

Jesli log z uruchaminia X mialby Wam w czyms pomoc, rowniez z chcecia go udustepnie, co od razu czynie  :Smile: 

www.icpnet.pl/~waluigi/Xorg.0.log

Ja naprawde staram sie teraz udostepniac logi, ale w sprawie z ta nieszczesna mysza, niemialem nawet pomyslu, czego log udostepnic :/

Zdarzaly sie tez sytuacje, ze zmienilem jakies ustawienia, i nadal wszystko wygladalo tak samo, niewidzialem wtedy sensu zamieszac logow, ale teraz bede to robil zawsze, chociazby dla jasnosci.

W temacie, pokazalem jedynie xorg.conf , bo myslalem ze to moze byc jedyne zrodlo problemu.

Doskonale rozumiem zu ulatwia Wam to rozwiazanie problemu, ale czasem NAPRAWDE niewiadomo czego log zamiescic (przynajmniej ja niewiem).

Z gory przepraszam za te cala sytuacje.

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## joker

wiem ze to nie na temat, ale musze sie wyzalic, bo po prostu w to nie wierze. najpierw 3 strony postow o skonfigurowaniu sieciowki a traz zapowiada sie to samo z myszka. to chyba jakas ukryta kamera jest, prawda? powiedzcie ze tak, prosze. przynajmniej sie posmiejemy. jezeli nastepnym watkiem bedzie konfiguracja monitora albo cdromu to ja mam sposob na wszystkie Twoje problemy - zostan przy tym slacku moze. tam Ci wszystko dziala.

----------

## nelchael

```
(**) Option "Protocol" "PS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "PS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(==) Mouse1: Buttons: 3

(**) Mouse1: SmartScroll: 1 
```

Myche wykrywa i inicjalizuje dobrze. Wiec to nie jest problem konfiguracji X.Org.

PS. joker - wiem, ale nie w tym watku - jak napisal fallow.

----------

## waluigi

Z sieciowka byla taka sprawa, ze brakowalo modulu forcedeth, co zalatwil mi kolega MILY.

I nikt niewpadl na to, ze to wlasnie TEN modul jest potrzebny, a wspominaliscie jedynie o 8139too, ktory narobil tylko niepotrzebne zamieszanie, i zniego wynikl ten problem.

Teraz powiedzialem, ze bede zawsze wklejal logi, tez jestescie niezadowoleni.

Pozatym,  cze jest w tym cos zlego, ze topic ciagnal sie na 3 strony  :Question: 

Ze ja chcialem rozwiazac problem, a wy staraliscie sie mnie pomoc, udzielajac wyczerpujacych wypowiedzi  :Question: 

Czy to, ze mam problem z ta pieprzona mysza, jest czym zlym  :Question: 

Czytajac opisy dystrybucji Linuxa, zawsze ciekawilo mnie, dlaczego support ze strony innych userow Gentoo, jest tak ceniony.

Do dzis tego nierozumiem....

Nie zebym twierdzil ze  jestescie niewporzoadku,bo tak niejest, jest wrecz odwrotnie.

Ale na innych forach Linuxowych, nikt nigdy nienarzekal na zadawane przezemnie pytanie, nikt nie narzekal ze odpowiedzi bylo na trzy strony.

Myslisz ze mnie problemy sprawiaja przyjemnosc  :Question: 

Chce poprostu dazyc do ich rozwiazania, a myslalem ze forum wlasnie do tego sluzy....

Pozatym, nie uwazam zeby np. problemy z fluboxem, o ktorych przyszlo mi pisac na forum, byly powazniejsze  :Sad: 

Jesli kogo kolwiek urazilem, swoimi pytaniami, niemailem tego na celu, chcialem tylko rozwiazac dany problem.

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

PS:Ciesze sie, i jestem Ci niezmiernie wdzieczny, Nelchael, ze chociaz Ty probujesz mi pomoc.

Skoro to nie problem xorg, to moze konfiguracji jajka, ktora rowniez zamiescilaem.

W kazdym razie dzieki  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

 *waluigi wrote:*   

> Czy to, ze mam problem z ta pieprzona mysza, jest czym zlym 

 

Ok. Jest to twoje pierwsze i ostatnie ostrzezenie - jestes na najlepszej drodze do bana. Dlaczego? Juz wyjasniam:

objechanie Cie przez pare osob nie uprawnia Cie do uzywania wulgaryzmow

nie przeczytales apelu - tam jest napisane jakie logi trzeba publikowac

nie przeczytales apelu - mowisz o watku o sieci (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=289769) ale to w tym mowisz, ze sprawa rozwiazana, a tam temat zmarl. Napisz tam ze to pomoglo i dodaj [SOLVED] do tematu. To rowniez jest opisane w apelu.

Jak widac przeczytanie apelu bardzo ulatwia zycie na forum. Np. nmap - dostal jedno pouczenie (tutaj) i stal sie prawie (  :Wink:  ) wzorowym uzytkownikiem (o czym swiadcza nastepne posty: 1, 2). On i bardzo wiele innych osob sie dostosowalo do ogolnie przyjetych zasad, nie wierze, ze sie nie da.

----------

## nelchael

 *waluigi wrote:*   

> Skoro to nie problem xorg, to moze konfiguracji jajka, ktora rowniez zamiescilaem.

 

Raczej to nie wina jajka - napisales, ze w KDE nie dziala myszka - moze to wina KDE? Wez inny WM (np. fluxbox  :Wink:  ) i wtedy sprawdz.

----------

## waluigi

Tak sie sklada ze przeczytalem ten ze apel, i IMHO wiekszym hamstwem jest jak to zawales "objechanie", niz uzycie "pseudo wulgaryzmu" (bo za taki mozna go uznac).

Co do solved, popatrz sobie, dodawalem je do wszytkich innych topicow, ba z wyjasnieniem gdzie tkwil problem.

Ze raz mi sie zdarzylo zapomniec, a Ty juz mnie straszysz banem  :Laughing: 

Sorry, ale to jakas paranoja....

Moze dasz sobie  bana za rozpoczecia offtopowania, albo pisanie postow pod soba  :Question:   :Wink: 

W kazdym razie EOT z mojej strony.....

I dzieki za porade, sprobuje  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## _troll_

 *waluigi wrote:*   

> Z sieciowka byla taka sprawa, ze brakowalo modulu forcedeth, co zalatwil mi kolega MILY.
> 
> I nikt niewpadl na to, ze to wlasnie TEN modul jest potrzebny, a wspominaliscie jedynie o 8139too, ktory narobil tylko niepotrzebne zamieszanie, i zniego wynikl ten problem.

 jaja sobie k***a robisz? nie podales wyniku lspci, nie podales co to za sieciowka, wszyscy u gory ZGADYWALI, a Ty masz czelnosc stwierdzic, ze ZLE ZGADYWALI? Poj***lo Cie do konca?

 *waluigi wrote:*   

> Teraz powiedzialem, ze bede zawsze wklejal logi, tez jestescie niezadowoleni.

 WYOBRAZNIA - to cenna rzecz. Logi wklejamy wtedy, gdy:

- jestes PEWIEN, ze sie przyda

- wybierasz poprawny log

Wyobraznia i troche zdrowego myslenia pomoze przy wyborze.

 *waluigi wrote:*   

> Pozatym,  cze jest w tym cos zlego, ze topic ciagnal sie na 3 strony  

 tak dlugo jak 3 strony sa sensowne i na temat - nic. Poprzedniki stwierdzenia musza jednak byc prawdziwe, aby implikacja nie dala logicznego zera (no co? egzaminy dzisiaj skonczylem  :Wink:  )

 *waluigi wrote:*   

> Ze ja chcialem rozwiazac problem, a wy staraliscie sie mnie pomoc, udzielajac wyczerpujacych wypowiedzi 
> 
> Czy to, ze mam problem z ta pieprzona mysza, jest czym zlym  

 nie - normalnym powiedzialbym... ale moge sie mylic oczywiscie.

 *waluigi wrote:*   

> Czytajac opisy dystrybucji Linuxa, zawsze ciekawilo mnie, dlaczego support ze strony innych userow Gentoo, jest tak ceniony.
> 
> Do dzis tego nierozumiem....
> 
> Nie zebym twierdzil ze  jestescie niewporzoadku,bo tak niejest, jest wrecz odwrotnie.
> ...

 Nie jestes pomocny przy rozwiazywaniu WLASNYCH problemow. Twoja uwaga konczy sie na:

- mam problem

- rozwiazcie wszystko za mnie.

Nie interesuje Cie klawisz search u gory, google, ani nic innego! Czekasz, az wszyscy wszystko za Ciebie zrobia. Tak - napisz ze jestes newbie i masz okres ochronny... DAJCIE STRZELBE!

 *waluigi wrote:*   

> Pozatym, nie uwazam zeby np. problemy z fluboxem, o ktorych przyszlo mi pisac na forum, byly powazniejsze 
> 
> Jesli kogo kolwiek urazilem, swoimi pytaniami, niemailem tego na celu, chcialem tylko rozwiazac dany problem.
> 
> Pozdrawiam, waluigi

 Gentoo jest ciezka dystrybucja. Trzeba przy niej CZYTAC dokumentacje. Nie - przeleciec tekst wzrokiem. Trzeba go przeczytac ze ZROZUMIENIEM.

Nie porownuj ludzi stad do innych for - nie znam tamtych ludzi, nie wiem kim sa. Znam ludzi stad. I mowiac szczerze - cud, ze nikomu nerwy nie puscily wczesniej! Jestem pod wrazeniem - brawo dla Was chlopaki!!!

Co do Ciebie Waluigi - primo to ucz sie. Ale nie poprzez 'nauczcie mnie i zrobcie do za mnie'. Czytanie manow nie jest ciezkie - wbrew wszelakim opiniom jest nawet banalne. Secundo - nie opieprzaj ludzi, ktory wbrew zdrowemu rozsadkowi pomagaja Ci.

PS. chamstwo piszemy przez ch.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

 *waluigi wrote:*   

> Tak sie sklada ze przeczytalem ten ze apel, i IMHO wiekszym hamstwem jest jak to zawales "objechanie", niz uzycie "pseudo wulgaryzmu" (bo za taki mozna go uznac).
> 
> Co do solved, popatrz sobie, dodawalem je do wszytkich innych topicow, ba z wyjasnieniem gdzie tkwil problem.
> 
> Ze raz mi sie zdarzylo zapomniec, a Ty juz mnie straszysz banem 
> ...

 

Z mojej rowniez EOT. Wlasciwie to pernamentny. Prosba o bana zostala wysluchana.

----------

